# A little nervous about somewhat low hcg levels



## KahluaCupcake

I know the charts say it's "fine," but compared to most other ladies, it seems pretty low.
At 4+2 based on ovulation (or 4+5 based on LMP), I had a blood test and the level was 246. The woman at the doctor's office said I'm "about three weeks." That's a little nerve-wracked. I hate when they do that.

Last time, with my baby with Turner Syndrome, I had an hcg level of only 33 at 13/14dpo. This level of 246 was taken at 15/16dpo. 

I have no idea if this is a good sign or not. And it's too soon to tell. I was trying to explain it to my OH, but he said I need to stop reading and just accept what will or won't happen, that we'll keep the baby or we won't. I'd love to take that route.

I'm doing my best to not get attached, but it's like some crazy addiction. I've already been looking at nursery sets, clothes and toys. I found a little pair of shoes on serious clearance ($1.75!) and a whole outfit for a summer baby for $3.......I'm not spending serious cash, just picking up clearance things. But I'm afraid I might be setting myself up for disappointment.

I'm sure what I'm feeling is not much different from what others are feeling or have felt. :(


----------



## Rigi.kun

It is hard to keep your feelings at bay. I'm on my first try and I've already told I whole lot of people and I'm really hoping that my bubz is alright. If the nurse think it's fine then you're just going to have to trust her. Because while I hate saying this but; at this early stage of the game it's all up to the power's above and we can only hope our sticky beans stick in the right spot and our bodies do the right thing by them. :hugs: I know it's very little comfort but keep positive and look after your body and listen to the nurse and things will turn out the best way they can :flower:


----------



## Ishybaby

Hey! Try not 2 panic too much about low Hcg levels (Easier said than done) But I had low hcg levels consultant told me not 2 hold out hope and wen I had my 3rd scan dey could see twins!! Now I dont know how things are goin coz my last scan was a week and a half ago will no more on monday but prayin everythings ok!


----------



## petitpas

That's not a low hcg! :dohh: Besides, a one-off hcg test is pretty meaningless. It's the doubling rate that shows whether everything is going well and for that you need a second test. This first one just proves that you are pregnant.

I know it is hard, but trust that all is well unless you get a clear sign that it isn't (such as bleeding).

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## mommylam

HCG levels vary so much that it is hard to make a determination off of 1 draw. You can tell more by having 2 draws done. I have a friend whose first draw was 27 15 dpo and she's 8 weeks now and just saw the babies hb on an ultrasound last week.....everything looked great! 
Your levels aren't low for that time frame.....they are actually good! 

As for your nurse making a guess based on the level, I would just wait until they date you with an U/S. My nurse said my initial levels made me 5 weeks and I knew that I wasn't that far along. They brought me in a week later for a scan and all I saw was an empty sac. I had to go to high risk 5 days later for another scan and then I got to see my babies little hb flicker. 

My doctor said that they really can't determine too much about how far along you are based on HCG numbers because they vary so much according to each woman.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, I had a hcg level of 23 at 10dpo and my doctor said: "I would have liked it be higher!" At the time I thought, 'What! It's only 10dpo, it could have hardly implanted yet and isn't it more important the numbers double?' At the time my numbers did start to double then trouble hit around 5 weeks with this number 1439 to 1739 in 48 hours. I did end up miscarrying but when I spoke to my doctor later about these numbers he said he wanted to see it higher from the beginning so these consultants must have some kind of normal curve of numbers in their heads. Your number now is much higher than mine if you work it back. Having said this there are LOTS of ladies on B&B who have slightly lower hcg levels and no problems so I would say: Hope for the best and try to ride out this early awful uncertain period by reading lots of success stories, that always helped me! Good luck and i hope that's helpful and everything works out brilliantly for you x


----------



## petitpas

What?! FRER only pick up hcg at 25miu so when does your doctor expect people to have positive tests?


----------



## petitpas

Look: normal!

www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Look: normal!
> 
> www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Yep... that's what I thought but that's what he told me & in the end i suppose he was right...go figure!


----------



## petitpas

Your doctor may have had a feeling, but his reasoning on the hcg doesn't sound right.
I hope he has a better feeling for you next time!

By the way, if anyone panics because they are a day or so behind the chart, you can still be having a completely normal pregnancy! It's the doubling time that counts until you can see something on a scan (from an hcg of around 1,500miu) and then the scan is more predictive than the bloods.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

You ladies are always so awesome. :)

And I go in tomorrow morning for a second blood draw. However, I don't think I have much to worry about. I know HPTs aren't accurate at calculating numbers, but I've watched it go within two weeks from a tilt and turn maybe line to now, yesterday, with highly diluted pee at about 9pm, the test line was a LOT darker than the control line. 
If the numbers are off I'd be insanely surprised.


----------



## filipenko32

You're more than likely to be fine! Good luck, let us know! x


----------



## petitpas

Yeah, that's a great indication! :thumbup:

Happy & healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

How are you going Miss Cupcake?


----------

